# Orchestra Question



## ceve4life (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right forum section but any who. So i am surprised that I can't find anything on the net like people say you can.

I was curious what the difference was with orchestral stage set-up between the periods of the Romantic, Classical and Baroque! As if I'm going to hold a concert tomorrow, how would I set-up the seating arrangment for the performers if it was classical music and the same for the next week but music from a different era. What's the major differences?

Any help in the major differences would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

This is a work in progress as I grab pictures from the net.
I'll be finished in about half an hour.

Baroque seating is very simple

Here is a string band without harpsichord









Note the three violas and two cellos.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Sorry about the huge photo! I've asked the guys to remove it or shrink it then I'll continue.

Anyway, that's the most of the Philharmonia Orchestra shot from directly over the stsge.

It looks like they are playing a Beriloz Work or something from the mid-romantic era.

notice the piccolo and cor angais at either end of the ww front line. No contra bassoon or Bass clarinet.
The fifth horn is there to help the first player, he is called a 'bumper' and sits beside the !st player so the line here from right to left is probably Bumper, 1st, 3rd, 2nd, 4th. Note the 2nd and 4th sit together.


FC


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> It looks like they are playing a Beriloz Work
> FC






> ow would I set-up the seating arrangment for the performers if it was classical music and the same for the next week but music from a different era.


Post-minimalist is being very helpful, but I believe talking with your musicians will also do good. They can give you some advice, for sure.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I meant Berlioz and not Berio, just in case there was a misunderstanding! 

Actually if you gave the program list for your concert we could find exact seatings!
FC


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> I meant Berlioz
> FC


I read Berlioz, and I didn't notice the L had drifted. I was laughing at the idea of "It looks like they are playing Berlioz"...

(thread idea)


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Actually if you gave the program list for your concert we could find exact seatings!


I've seen so many different versions of the exact setting even in a small place like Perth. Cellos in the center, left, right, timpani left, middle or right. These days a lot of romantic and 20th century works are adjusted from the tradition setting. Arguments for this could be the acoustics in the hall do not allow the cellos to resonate when in there traditional sitting.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Im not quite sure, but I heard that before the romantic era piano player was placed face-to-face with auditorium:


----------

